# Typical contracts for co-ownership of brood bitches ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

What typically are _'fair'_ stipulations in co-ownership contracts? I see many things such as matters relating to breeding of the said dog, disposal of said dog etc. 

What should be in it for the breeder? What should be in it for the co-owner?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Geoff Empey said:


> What typically are _'fair'_ stipulations in co-ownership contracts? I see many things such as matters relating to breeding of the said dog, disposal of said dog etc.
> 
> What should be in it for the breeder? What should be in it for the co-owner?



Here's what I do:

Dog is kept registered under my name (breeder). Food expenses are paid by co-owner... Vet bills are paid by me. 

If a breeding takes place without my approval, papers arent issued. 

If the dog needs to be trialed, one of the papers that follows the team is a power of attorney stating that the handler is authorized by the registered owner to participate in the trial. 

Liability insurance is under the breeder's name (my kennel). 

Most of my co-owners are friends. Because of this we use a lot of common sense when making unpredicted decisions. 


Regards


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Kadi shared her contract with me and I used it for my 2 latest girls. Papers are in both names. Co-owner is responsible for ofa cert. Whoever has possession of the dog is resp for vet bills and any liability. Titles are owned by the co-owner. Breeder pays breeding expenses. All pups belong to breeder. Microchip has breeder listed as first owner. Co-owner must live within 200 miles.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I need to add, if the dog unfortunately dies then the co-owner pays for an autopsy and shares the results with the breeder.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Most of the co-owner stuff i have seen go like this. The co-owner either doesnt pay for the female or pays a token amount compared to the full price. Papers kept with breeder and they would have rights to a litter or two from the female. Co-owner pays dogs expenses such as food etc. Breeder pays all bills for breeding costs. The co-owner may get a pup from the litter for free if they whelp the litter, or nothing if the breeder does. After the litter/s have been had by the breeder then that papers are given to the co-owner for nothing and then they own her outright.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> Most of the co-owner stuff i have seen go like this. The co-owner either doesnt pay for the female or pays a token amount compared to the full price. Papers kept with breeder and they would have rights to a litter or two from the female. Co-owner pays dogs expenses such as food etc. Breeder pays all bills for breeding costs. The co-owner may get a pup from the litter for free if they whelp the litter, or nothing if the breeder does. After the litter/s have been had by the breeder then that papers are given to the co-owner for nothing and then they own her outright.


This is pretty much what I do. Pup is given to the co-owner for free. If I decide upon maturity that I don't want to breed the female, then she is signed over to the co-owner and they get a free dog. May not be anything wrong with the female, but if I co-own 2-3 females from a single litter, I'm probably only going to use 1 of them for breeding.


----------

